# Asus P4P800SE USB problems [SOLVED]

## valentin.mu

Hi all!

Just installed gentoo on my machine but cannot make onboard usb work   :Sad: 

here is lspci related to USB:

```

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

emerge --info

```

 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Oct 2010 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/calculate/share/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ru ru_RU"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa audiofile avi berkdb bittorrent bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif fbcon fdftk ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick jabber jpeg jpeg2k libcaca libwww logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl png portaudio ppds pppd python quicktime readline samba scanner sdl session slang smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg svga sysfs tcpd tga theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vidix vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ca0106 emu10k1 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m pcsp via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru ru_RU" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa vga via " XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

my kernel config:

```

zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep USB

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_HSO=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_MUSB_HDRC is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG=m

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_ATMEL_USBA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA25X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_R8A66597 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA27X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C_HSOTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_IMX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C2410 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_M66592=y

CONFIG_USB_M66592=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_QE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_CI13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LANGWELL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

# CONFIG_USB_ETH_EEM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_NOKIA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI is not set

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

```

and what i see in /var/log/messages when connect usb drive:

```

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: usb usb1: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 2 portsc 0093,00

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:20 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: device not accepting address 4, error -84

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -71

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1005, idProduct=b113

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Vendor: 0x1005, Product: 0xb113, Revision: 0x0100

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: scsi4 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: device found

Nov  5 14:35:21 desktop kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is -71, data is 0

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 31/31

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- unknown error

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 31/31

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- unknown error

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Nov  5 14:35:22 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 31/31

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- unknown error

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 31/31

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- unknown error

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb 1-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: queuecommand called

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Nov  5 14:35:23 desktop kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: scan complete

Nov  5 14:35:38 desktop kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

```

and no devices appear in /dev..

i connected usb drive directly to motherboard usb , without any cables, because i heard that sometimes problems appear because of bad cable.

hope someone can help  :Smile: 

p.s. Actually i installed Calculate linux, but it is 100% compatible with gentoo and after install i cleaned /etc/portage/package.* from some odd stuff and made emerge -vuDN world - so be sure - it is Gentoo  :Smile: )Last edited by valentin.mu on Mon Mar 19, 2012 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello valentine.mu

please post your hole .config file from kernel. Have u compiled it yourself or per genkernel. can u use the usb devices in a livecd environment?

in all kinds the usb driver needs scsi drivers let us look if you have it.

thx gentux

----------

## aCOSwt

 *valentin.mu wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> 

 

2.6.36-r6 has got known problems with USB HID devices.

I suggest you upgrade to 2.6.36-r12

(see link in last post of https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844438-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html)

----------

## chithanh

To rule out a hardware defect, please also test this USB drive on another computer, and another USB drive on this computer.

Do you get the same error in dmesg if you are booted into the livecd?

----------

## valentin.mu

thanks for idea about livecd - will try it as soon as possible.

to chithanh: the same usb drive was tested on another machine - all ok.

for g.e.n.t.u.x. posting my full .config:

[code:1:d65208d0c3]

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r6

# Sun Oct 31 22:44:59 2010

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs "

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_BZIP2 is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZMA=y

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MRST is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_32_NON_STANDARD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=m

# CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=y

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=y

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_HSO=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AW2=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_HIFIER=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SIS7019=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

# CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_MUSB_HDRC is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_ATMEL_USBA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA25X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_R8A66597 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA27X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C_HSOTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_IMX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C2410 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_M66592=y

CONFIG_USB_M66592=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_QE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_CI13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LANGWELL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

# CONFIG_USB_ETH_EEM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_NOKIA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_CB710 is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC is not set

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=m

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

#

# MemoryStick drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=m

#

# MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_DELL_NETBOOKS is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# TI VLYNQ

#

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m

# CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

# CONFIG_MSI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

# CONFIG_CUSE is not set

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=866

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LOGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp866"

# CONFIG_CEPH_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_

----------

## valentin.mu

hi again.

tryed to boot from gentoo minimal livecd, and here is what i get in dmesg when connect usb drive:

```
Nov 10 09:21:49 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Nov 10 09:21:49 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:49 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:50 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Nov 10 09:21:50 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:50 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:50 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Nov 10 09:21:51 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:51 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Nov 10 09:21:51 livecd kernel: usb 1-2: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:51 livecd kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

Nov 10 09:21:51 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: can't read configurations, error -71

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1005, idProduct=b113

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: Product: USB FLASH DRIVE 

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: Manufacturer:         

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 19711100153C

Nov 10 09:21:52 livecd kernel: usb 2-2: can't set config #1, error -71
```

and also i tryed my to connect my camera via usb, and here is what i got:

from livecd:

```
Nov 10 09:26:03 livecd kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

Nov 10 09:26:04 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Nov 10 09:26:04 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:04 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:05 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Nov 10 09:26:05 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:05 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:05 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov 10 09:26:06 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:06 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Nov 10 09:26:06 livecd kernel: usb 3-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Nov 10 09:26:06 livecd kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
```

and from my system:

```
Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error 71

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:35  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Nov 10 12:53:36  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:37  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Nov 10 12:53:37  desktop kernel: usb 2-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Nov 10 12:53:37  desktop kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

Nov 10 12:53:37  desktop kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Nov 10 12:53:50  desktop kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us
```

----------

## chithanh

This looks like a hardware problem to me.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

to me too. Can u verify the version of the kernel. maybe u are using the same in system and at livecd. maybe it is kernel dependent.

----------

## valentin.mu

2.6.34-gentoo-r6 is on machine 

2.6.35-gentoo-r6 is livecd

one more thing: i have usb mouse connected - and it is working normally - so, if its hardware problem - it is very strange%)

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

dear valentin.mu

is that the kernel version for both scenarios?

Steve

----------

## valentin.mu

if i uderstood you right -  yes, it is.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

then try a later and a early release one and check if that happens too.

maximus successus steve

----------

## valentin.mu

you mean try to install 2.6.35-gentoo-r6 on machine and check if this problem will appear there?

----------

## valentin.mu

i tried 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 kernel - all the same.

but some other news: i found PCI usb card on ALI chipset(checked beforehand if it working on another machine) - and got the same errors in dmesg.

i also tried to connect Epson C84 printer to both ALI and motherboard's usbs - all the same.

i noticed tha one line is repeated in all situations(printer and flash drive/ ALI and onboard usb)

```
desktop kernel: usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000
```

maybe this is the key? %)

i'm pretty sure tha this is not a hardware problem - because i have usb mouse working normally.

so i need help with kernel configuration and/or possibly udev..

----------

## valentin.mu

guys, you were right - this is hardware issue.

i had no time to deal with this machine for a long time, but lately i found some time and checked it with windows pe livecd - and usb didnt work there!

even pci usb adapter wasn't working. so, i assume this is very strange hardware issue. %) 

so i will try to find some other motherboard for 478socket.  

thanks to all  :Smile: 

topic can be closed.

----------

